# BBQ Logo raffle



## bbq illuminati (Mar 13, 2009)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Rick Enright of http://www.barbecuelogos.com/ donated a logo to be raffled off at http://williepallooza.blogspot.com/

Raffles are $10 Each with no limit.


Although the raffle is at Williepallooza, this is open to everybody. The winner will be chosen during the event and does not need to be present to accept. Rick is a very talented artist and does great work , check out his site to see samples . The logo can be for a bbq team, catering etc. . This is a $125 value

Raffle purchase info:


Option #1: paypal [email protected] After making payment please follow up a paypal payment with an email to [email protected] with your paypal ID & info


Option #2: Mail- If you do not have paypal money orders will be accepted . No personal checks

BBQ Logo Raffle
C/O Fat Willie B's
184 Maple Street
Islip, NY 11751

Please include your contact info in the envelope


Option#3 Purchase a raffle at the event or if you see Willie before the contest


Your name will go in to a hat for each raffle purchased

Email [email protected] with any questions[/font]


----------

